
How to Defeat Purposelessness - TheSpine
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-defeat-purposelessness-a52a1714ce82
======
zeeed
Just logged on to comment that this article has a different take on the matter
than most of the other stoicism-related pieces that have been floating around
HN over the last months. Very refreshing

Thanks for sharing

